# 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 2LT: most negatively biased review ever!



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

...or at least of all the reviews _I've _seen.

In Context: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 2LT

The driving experience described in this review is certainly completely contrary to my own in a (admittedly) much shorter test drive. His bias seems to be politically motivated, and he sure misses no opportunity to pick the Cruze apart. While not uniformly critical, the nature of the criticism seems at times almost juvenile (to me, at least). 

A few excerpts from the review:

"Engine is rough and noisy under most conditions, and horrendous when asked to launch the car onto a freeway. Not enough engine to pull around such a big car. At full throttle, sounds like a big lawn mower." 

and

Cruze is for you if:


You enjoy a car that steers well.
You need a practical, safe family car.
You spend most of your time puttering along suburban streets at speeds below 50 mph.
 Cruze isn’t for you if:


You know the difference between chalk and cheese.
You don’t want to buy from Obama Motors.
You have bad memories of Luminas, Berettas—and Cobalts and Aveos.
 
I've never heard _any_ other reviewer describe the 1.4 liter in such a negative light. 

Now look at this Jetta Wagon review- same blog and reviewer here

In Context: 2012 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI

(if you have a few minutes). For example, whereas the Cruze is curtly criticized for it's reviewer-reported 24 mpg overall, the Jetta Sportwagon TDI fuel economy is characterized as being "fairly impressive" at 29 mpg overall. And on and on. 

Oh well...


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Credibility goes right out the window when he calls it "Obama Motors", IMO. Guy sounds like a ******* moron.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Alternatives to consider.... the FOCUS???

clearly this guy didn't drive a focus before because it sounds more like a lawnmower than any cruze. It's loud and has a cheap feel. the cruze is much better.

I agree with mofolicious. he lost all credibility the minute he began with his political bullcrap.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

> Our disregard for GM is well-established,


The bias should be pretty apparent after reading the first sentence.



> The car will have to succeed on its own merits, particularly after so many of us have been angered by the government’s illegal seizure of GM, and illegal distribution of ownership to the UAW.


Again, no bias from this author, none whatsoever.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Loud? You can barely hear my car when its running. Put an idling cruze next to an idling focus and tell me which one you hear. 

The Cruze is nothing like the Aveo, Cobalt, Lumina, or Beretta. Why on earth would a terrible memory of them be reason enough to not want one?

The engine is loud if you floor it, EVERY engine is loud if you push the gas enough. 

Highway driving is no problem for this Cruze, I drive on the highway every day and in rush hour traffic going from being stopped to 80 to 40 back to 80 is no problem for the Cruze at all.


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

Ignorance, thy name is stupidity.
Even with an intake to hear the engine a bit more its still nothing even close to a lawnmower. Sure he didn't reroute the exhaust into the car and huff a bit too much?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, he really puts Focus, Corolla, Civic, Elantra, AND Forte ahead of a 2LT??? The Cruze is flat out better than all 5 and in whole different quality class. The **** thing should be compared to the Fusion and Camrys when you look at how much more you get in a Cruze than those other cheap compacts.

Then, it pisses me off when people drive the car like it stole something, floor the thing to **** and back and complain about only getting 24 mpg on the highway. Your clearly a terrible driver. It's not the car.

Then, his ignorance is the gripe I have with every driver that complains about its lack of power and poor gas mileage. If you floor a Cruze turbo, you rev it OVER the powerband. Every idiot knows to be most efficient you operate within the most efficient realms of the engine for your acceleration. The powerband for the Cruze maxes out at ~5000 RPM. You get a nice range from 2000-5000 RPMs, so why floor it to the redline? Of course it will sound like a lawn mower, chew up gas, spin the tires and do nothing.. the engine loses its torque in that range -_-. It was ENGINEERED to not have to floor it to get power to the wheels...

Ohh, and this dumb **** had the nerve to complain about wind / road noise... is he on something?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ultra conservative politics making their way into an auto critique. GM would have been bailed out regardless of who was in office. I don't agree with the principle of said bail out but who can deny the benefits and turn around by GM? I still disagree with a few things included in that but hey a company is back on it's feet and bringing jobs back from overseas so who can complain.


In the end this was a politically motivated critique by a guy who possibly knows nothing about cars and maybe didn't even drive the Cruze. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> The Cruze is flat out better than all 5 and in whole different quality class. The **** thing should be compared to the Fusion and Camrys when you look at how much more you get in a Cruze than those other cheap compacts.
> 
> Ohh, and this dumb **** had the nerve to complain about wind / road noise... is he on something?


 
Couldn't agree with you more...I was on the fence (shortly) between the KIA Forte Koup and the Cruze....but that was last summer when I test drove that Forte (I test drove the Koup and the Sedan). Wasn't really ready to buy, but was in the market....

Several months later, the Cruze hit the market. I test drove the Cruze as soon as my dealer had one....loved it. About a month later, I went back and test drove again....never considered the KIA again...

Now I didn't think the KIA was a bad car at all, but I did know one thing, and that was that the Cruze "felt" much more solid, well built, and did ride much better with nearly no road noise. The KIA had a little road/engine noise, honestly, not bad, but more than the Cruze ever has.

The short test of the Focus (just out of curiosity) after I'd ordered my Cruze, confirmed what ErikBeggs stated.....absolutely NO comparison, and should be compared to the Fusion, at least...


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

The Cruze is so quiet that when I was at the drive through window at the bank, (where I usually turn off the engine to save gas because it takes a looong time) and I turned the key to restart the engine and DH said "it's already running!" 
That is when we also discovered the cool feature of not engaging the starter when the engine is already running.
Very quiet car! And the lack of interior road noise is noticeable.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

That review is impossible. How can he say that about a CRUZE cruising down the freeway? That's where CRUZE shines.

Then he says "never mind Consumer Reports gave the Civic a no buy rating, buy it anyway. I know better". 

The man is deluded.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say a similar one to the CRUZE is the new Lancer EX. The bad thing about the Lancer is the interior. It sucks. You still want to like the car when you climb aboard.


----------



## CruzinChester (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey! remember this is the internet! He's just a guy trying to get some hits on his site so he can sell some ads. Internet = outragous statements to attract attention.

Regarding his Focus suggestion 1. he's not the only one to say the Focus is a great car little (somewhat ugly IMO). He sounds like he's a Ford guy? Wait, he is or was! Worked for Ford.

If he doesn't like GM, maybe he got burned by one of their less than great products?


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

The reviewer lost all credibility when he said the Cruze was noisy. The quiet Cruze has always been one of its strong points in other reviews I have read. I would seriously question if he drove the Cruze, or maybe he is just that bias?


----------



## MADE IN AMERICA (Nov 15, 2012)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT vs 2012 Ford Focus SE
Hey, while the focus is "loud" you just look at the features you get with a focus vs a "cruze". It's all black and white in the above link. Then top it all off the CONTINUOUS rebates on a cruze. Know your product before you dis an American Made Ford ya rookie.


----------

